# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  شـــــِيء [ مُزِعج ]..!

## هكذا أنا

سُئلت ذات يِوم راحل ومضِى :
أي الأحداث التِي ملأتك فرحاً , فقلتِ فصِخت أيامِي
ونسيت الفرح فزمننا اليوم يُعرب الفرح ضمير مستتر
تقديره ( الأزعاج ) ..!
فكل الأشياء / الأشلاء من حولنا يدعو بعضها للقِلق والبعض 
للأستياء والغالب الأعم أننا نصم الآذان عنها وترتفع فِي 
( العروق) نسبة هرمون الغضب إلى الحدالذي يصل بنا الخناق ..!
وما من نافده أو غِربال يُصفي هذا الهواء العكَر ألا أن 
تنفث يميناً بحبراً مراق على الورق, شِيء مكبِوت و معنون بـِ
*أزعاج* 
:
أيها العابرون / من ترف الدنيا المتخُمه بالوجع ومن فاة السماء
التِي تبرق صقيعاً أهطلوا شيئاً يمس ( الأفئده ) وينخر الثلث
إلى أثلاث رهينة الأزعاج ..!
..
فكُل شِيء يدعو للفضفضه ألا مارحِم ربي وأنخفض صوته 
وحاذر بالهمِس فِي ليل موموس بالسكينه ..
:
موده أوليه لُكل من أتِى وفي جعبته بصيص
أزعاج يُرهقنا بهَ حد الصم والبُكم ..!

----------

ليلاس (07-01-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (07-02-2010), 

رنيم الحب (07-04-2010), 

Sweet Magic (07-02-2010)

----------


## هكذا أنا

أغٌلقِوا الآذآن, *الصمِاء*منهُا فقِط أمَا البَاقيِه أعُتقوها 
فالضجِيج لا يزِعج ألا مِن بثقُبه (شمع أحِمر ) لم ينضج بحرارة لهِب فَضل مُكتوماً ..!
أشُجبوا الشُموع التي تنكفىء وسيجِوا الذكِرى وأزروعها 
وأسمعوا ولا تعِوا ..!
هنُا ..فقط أزعَاجِي ...!
:
*شِيء مُزعِج .!*


أن يأتِيْ لك أحُدهِم فيمدح أحداً أحد ..!
يمُرقة فِي تسابيح السماء والأرض ..تحسُبه ملاك ..
بعد مُده ..يأتِيك هذا الأحِد دِون أحد ليذم ذلك
الحِد من الأحد ..!
يُمرغِة في تُراب الماره ويبُصقه زنِديق ظال لـ ينتهي
به إلى أشر الهلاك ..!

----------


## هكذا أنا

*شِيء مُزعِج .!* 


أن يَكتُب أحدهم نصاً قبيحاً ويزيُنه بألوان
جميله فيبرق ويبُرق ويبرق ...
لِيربك العيَون ويثِير الذهِول ..!
ونصُفق له بحراره ..( أنِت مُبدع )

----------


## هكذا أنا

*شِيء مُزعِج .!*
*أن تُكِون يوماً محُطة قطار تؤثث فية*
*قلِوب أنتهُكت ومِن ثُم يُرحلون دون دفِع*
*الأجره ..!*
*..*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*شِيء مُزعج .!*
*إنْ يُلبسك أحُدهم دوراً لايناسُبك , ويحتويك*
*بمشاعر لاتستحقها ..*
*فقط :*
*لأن فيك شيء يشُبة ذلك الذي [ يُحب ]..*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*آخِر أزعَاجِي .!*
*عندما يُطوقنِي الأزعاج من جميع الجهات* 
*ولا خِلاص مُنه ألا الهروب إلى النِوم* 
*فتصُلك رساله بين الأوهام :*
*أهلاً بكِ , هاهِو كابوس ينتظُرك ..!*
*..*
*.........!*
*( وللأزَعاج بقيِة بَاقيه مادمنُا فِي صراط الحياه نتبعثر )*

----------


## ليلاس

*كـلمآت صآدقة ..*

*تسلمين يـــــ الغآلية ..*

*ع الطرح الرآئع ..*

*يعطيك العآفية ..~*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

شيء مزعج }}
ما يقوم بهِ البعض من كذب ومُراوغة ..
فقط لكسب ثقتهم .. !!!




غاليتي " هكذا أنا
سلمت أناملكِ للطرح الرائع 
دمتي بخير ومودة






أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## نبض قلب

*شيئ مزعـــج ..!* 
*أن يـ ق ـآطع أحدهم كلام مهـم تقوله ..*

*لـ يقولوا سخافات اعتياديه ..*




*طرح رآئع ..*
*سلمتِ ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

محور تنفيس....،، يُقذفُ فيه كل زفيرٍ مغبون ..!!
وعلى ربوةٍ البوح...تحديداً ،، على طرقات القمر..
ننفثُ حبرنا المبحوح ....علّنا نصطاد جانبه المضيئ..فتنتعش أنامل الحس فينا ...


غاليتي هكذا أنا...
افتقدنا هطولكِ...مطولاً...
مُتنفسكِ رحب...جداً...
وحرفكِ راقني ..وجداً..
وما تجهمت ملامح الأحاسيس فيه ...
إلا لأنهُ فضفضة مُرهق....!


لي دعاء أن تستوطن قلوبكم راحة .،
بعيداً عن محطات الازعاج الجارفة...


سأعود لأعلن فضفضتي للورق...

لروحكِ  :rose: 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

شيء مزعج  "
أن تظل تنتظر شيئاً ما منهم ..
ويكون كل إنتظارك سراب  ووهم .. !!!



أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم ..
مرحبا 
مساء الياسمين 
يعطيك العافية عزيزتي 
طرح مميز 
ما ننحرم جديدك هنا ..
سلامي وودي لك

----------


## ليلاس

*شيء مزعج ..~*

*أن أثق بمن لآ يستحق الثقة ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*شيء مزعج ..~!*

*أن ترى من تكره ..*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*~* ..شيء مزعج .. *~* 
*أن ينتظـــر قطـآآر حيآآتكـ حلمـآ مــــــــآآآ*
*ويجهدك السير في الطرقآآت الخـآوية بحثآآ عنده* 
*ومهمـآ حاولت عبثآآ .... فلن تجده* 
*لأنه بأختصـآآر ..* 
*ضـآآع منكـ دون أن تشعر*  
 
*غـآآليتي ..* 
***هكذا أنا *** 
*بصمة شكر أقدمهـآ لطرحك المميز* 
*ولحرفك الرآآقي*  
*وشكرآآ من القلب للمسآحة المتآآحة للبوح* 
*عما يثير إزعـآجـنا ويكدر صفو حيآآتنا*  
*فليحفظكِ المولى ويرعـآآكِ في كل حين*
*وأبعد الله عنكِ كل مايسبب لكِ إزعـآجآآ* 
*ودعوآآتي لكِ بالتوفيق في الدنيا والآخرة* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*شيء مزعج ..
أحداث اليوم بأكمله وكل ما مررتُ بهِ 
فرجك يا كريم





أمنيات مجروحه

*

----------


## همسة ألم

رائعٌ  المتصف 
راق لي كثيرا 
شكرا لكـ

شئ مزعج أن
تتحدث كما لو انها تفهمني .. 
وهي لااتعرف من أكون حق المعرفه ..!!

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*شيء مزعج أن تتعرف على أحد فتصوره ملاك نقي* 
*وعندما تمضي الأيام وتتوطد العلاقة بينك وبينه تجده إنسان وقح*
*لم يختزن الذوق في قاموس حياته ولم يعرف التسامح طول عمره*
*فتكتشف ألفاظه و معاملته مع مرور الأيام*
*يعطي نفسه أكثر من وزنه*
*فكلمات المدح تنقلب إلى كلمات ذم* 
*تشكري أختي على هذا الطرح القيم*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*شيء مزعج ..
عندما يغيب صوتك الحنون عني ..
فأظل أبحثُ عنهُ لــــ يطمئن قلبي ..




أمنيات مجروحه

*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* شيء مزعج ))*
*ما يحصل لكم وآلداي العزيزان* 
*الله يفرج عنكم ببركة شهر الخير والرحمة*





*أمنيات مجروحه*

----------


## كبرياء

*




شِيء مُزعج .!
إنْ يُلبسك أحُدهم دوراً لايناسُبك , ويحتويك
بمشاعر لاتستحقها ..
فقط :
لأن فيك شيء يشُبة ذلك الذي [ يُحب ]..



هو ذآك أششد الإزعآج حقآ .. 
ربمآ أحتآج إلى إخفآء إزعآجي
كي لآ يٌصخبكم هنآ .. 
أو يزيد علي كومة ذآك الغضب .. 
تسسلمين ع الطرح الروعهـ .. 
سلآإم ..~*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*شِيء مُزعج ..!
*أن يدق جرس الزِمن وتهطل العواصف فِي بيداء
قلب يحتضر ألماً من حطام ( صدمه ) منكوبه ..
ويبقى أسيراً لتك الصدمه وذلك الوجع نفسه 
وما الزمن ألا شاهد عيان لـ وفائة لذلك الجرح 
يظن بأنه ساكن لامتحرك ..!
..
جِرس الأزعاج :
الوفاء للجِرح أمر بغاية البلاهة ونِحن ندرك ذلك 
وندَعي بأنه الوفي لانحن بينما النفس مجبوله
على نبش الجرح كل يوم وكل لحظه ..!
و
لا
ت
ت
ع
ظ
......!

..

----------


## هكذا أنا

*شِيء مُزعج ..!
*أن تمسكهم من الذراع الأيَمن وهِم لازالوا فِي 
يراعهم ينضجِون وتزرع في خمائلهم لفائف عطر
تضاهي حِدود المستحيل وتدس بين أرواحهم شرنقة
تنمو يوم بعد يوم وتكون أنت لهم ( الساقي ) مع 
كل صباح ......!
وحين يشتد ساعدهم ينكِرون كُل تلك المرايا 
ويملأون الجرح بين الأزقة والزوايا ..!
لتظهر حقيقة تلك النوايا على طبق من ( جحود )
ولا
و
ف
ا
ء
......!

..

----------


## هكذا أنا

*شِيء مُزعج ..!*
حين يكون المبدأ في روح بني آدم بمثابة الحذاء
يلبسه ويخلعه كيفماء / وقتما يشاء ليهترىء
ويهترىء ......!

..

----------


## هكذا أنا

*شِيء مُزعج ..!
*
وربما ( مؤلم ) ..!
أن تكون يوماً مجرد همزة وصل لرغبة يمتطونها
من حيث لاتِدري لـ ( تتعجب ) على حين غره بأنك
تطُعن من الخلف وأنت بكامل التخدير ..!

..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

؛ .
*شيء مزعج "

حينما يتناسون أنكْ بشرٌ مثلهم تماماً ..
لكْ مشآعر وأحآسيس .. !!!
.

/

.*

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

*بسمه تعالى , اللهم صلي على الحبيب المصطفىواله الطيبين الطاهرين
تعبير رائع سلمة أياديكم وأراح الله بالكم ونور دروبكم وقلوبكم بمحمد وأله الاخيار المصطفون الأبرار وخيرته على العالمين..
من زمان ماقرأة أشياء مثل هذه لاتحرمونه من عطركم السامي بفكر وأحاسيس صادق وجميلة 
حتى يكاد القاريء يحاكي مفردات كلامك وتتحرك أشجانه الى درجة أني ظننت أني المتنبي (هههههههههههه) 
هذه مزحة من كثر ما أثلجتم صدورنا بهذا العطاء..


(ليس مبالغة) وأيضا تسلموا الاعضاء ما قصرتو,,, ليت هذه الأقلام لا تقف وتكتب رثاءا ومدحا لأهل البيت ع فيصبح الحصاد أخضرا لاخرتنا..
شكرا لكم.*

----------

هكذا أنا (01-12-2012)

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

؛ .
*شيء مزعج "

ما يحصل من أُنآس كنتْ أحسبهم ..
سنّدي في الحيآة .. !!
.

/


*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
.
شيء مزعج "

عندما تتعامل مع أُنآس يعتبرون أنفسم ملائكة لا تُخطأ .. !!!

.


/


*

----------


## عنيده

شـيء مُزعـج ..
بـآن آرى كلمـآت جميلـه و آصمـت وآرحـل ..


كلمـآت جميلـه جداً =)

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
شيء مُزعج
أن تخون مَنْ تُحِب , !
فقط لـِ تنحر الغيره التي تتفاقم مِنْ قلبك عليه !!
..*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
شَيء مُزعج
حين تتسلق الذكريات عنُقك إمتلائاً فـ تخنقك !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
شيء مُزعج
ذنوب الهوى التي تأبى التوبه وباب موارب لايفُتح ولايغُلق !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
شيء مُزعج
أن تهزىء بِك المبادىء التي أستمت عليها الأمس 
ودست عليها اليوم بـِ أرخص حذاء لذيك !!
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
شيء مُزعج
الكوابيس التي تأتي بك على مقربه مِن شفتي 
تسُقيني الموت منك وتمضي !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
شيء مُزعج
أن يذُكرني الشاي والليل بك فأعيش ليلي بـِ تجهم
وأسكب الشاي بـ صمت موجع ولا أنساك !!*

----------


## هكذا أنا

*..
شيء مُزعج
أن تتورط بـِ لُئم الرسائل المبعوثه ممن تعشق
ساعة حنين فـ تتمزق أكثر !!*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

؛ .
*شيءٌ مُزعج "
عندما تتأملْ منهم مُدآواة جرآحكْ ..!!
لا أنْ يزدآدوا في طعنآتهم أكثّر وأعمق ..!!!
.

/

.
*

----------

